# Leukemia CUP Regatta Raffle



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As many of you know the Leukemia Cup Regatta is raising boatloads of much needed money for the Leukemia Lymphoma Society. All participants trying hard to collect some money for the good cause. 

I came up with a very cool raffle for a Dahon all Alloy folding bike ( and helmet and lock ) Please note : this is NOT a cheapo West Marine model, but top of the line equipment ! 

You get a chance for a $ 750 dlr worth bike package for every dollar donated. 

http://www.thorusa.com/leukemia.htm

go check it out ! 

As for the folks who do not know me, also check out the official Dahon website 

www.dahon.com 

on the very top there is a link to the same page, meaning this is NOT a scam and the bike really exists and will find a new owner next year. 

Thanks Thorsten


----------

